# Obito with both eyes vs High/Top tiers



## Gin Ichimaru (May 17, 2013)

He has both Kamui eyes (no Rinnegan) as well as Hashirama cells

Assume he has equal proficiency with the Kamui as Kakashi does. Since it's his own eye and he's an Uchiha, using the "Kakashi eye" has the same chakra usage as using his current Kamui.

Since he has both eyes, assume he has MS Itachi/Sasuke level Susanoo also (without the legendary weapons)

Distance: 20 meters
Location: Current battlefield
Knowleddge: Manga
Equipment: No fan, no paths of pain, no Gedo, no Rinnegan, he has sealing tags if necessary

Who can beat him?

1. Alive Hashirama
2. EMS Madara (with Kyuubi)
3. Edo Madara (No Juubi, no Kyuubi)
4. SM Kabuto (Edo Tensei Kages, 7 Swordsmen only)
5. Nagato + Itachi
6. Gokage (the ones who fought Madara)
7. Kakashi without Sharingan


----------



## BroKage (May 17, 2013)

None of them win. Obito literally just insta-Kamuis them, he has no reason to stall like Kakashi does.

Only exception is if Edo Madara/Nagato can absorb Kamui.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 17, 2013)

What Shice said, really.

With both eyes he can warp people away and stay intangible at the same time. He's basically unstoppable.


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

Kabuto wins. 
Zabuza can use his mist, so Obito wont be able to see anyone. During that
time, Kabuto start to use Tayuya's genjutsu. painful bye (?) obito.

Gokage win. 
because if Obito send anyone of the in side his domination, they can attack him from both sides. 

the Same with Nagato & Itachi.


----------



## TraderJoe (May 18, 2013)

I can only see Edo Madara winning here.


----------



## T-Bag (May 18, 2013)

jesus christ u guys make obito like he'd be on another level. sadly he wouldn't. yes, even with both eyes. why? cuz they're the same .only reason kakashi and obito perform it differently was because of plot. plot needed to make sure they're not identical not to pre-reveal tobi's identity. ya notice when obito is revealed, their eye powers become even more similar to each other?

1. kakashi brings objects out his eye
2. kakashi warps HIMSELF
3. tobi uses_ long range_ kamui to save gedo mazo (from kakashi's)

it's the same eye power. only one uses long range the other short range...for variety 

who can beat obito with both eyes? pretty much all the ones that could beat him with only 1 eye


----------



## LordSnow (May 18, 2013)

Madara has this, hands down.


----------



## ueharakk (May 18, 2013)

- Does Obito's left eye get the same senju chakra boost as his right eye?
- Can Obito stay intangible and use offensive Kamui at the same time?

These would be the deciding factors on how well Obito fairs in those matchups.


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2013)

The matchups depend on a few factors:

- Can Obito stay intangible and use offensive Kamui at the same time?
- Does Obito's left eye get the same senju chakra boost as his right eye?


----------



## Thunder (May 18, 2013)

Ueharakk (and Bonly ) raise some good questions.



 Not sure if Obito has the ability to generate Kamui from both eyes simultaneously. We've seen how Susanō can be manifested in conjunction with Amaterasu, but I imagine that's a bit different. It's hard for me to picture Itachi casting both Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi at the same time, for example. Perhaps those who possess the same Mangekyō Sharingan jutsu in both eyes wouldn't have the same limitations (if they exist at all).


 As for whether or not both eyes would benefit from the Senju chakra boost, I'm honestly not sure. Leaning towards yes.


----------



## joshhookway (May 18, 2013)

Kabuto can win with mist and Genjutsu or white Dragon


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (May 19, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> jesus christ u guys make obito like he'd be on another level. sadly he wouldn't. yes, even with both eyes. why? cuz they're the same .only reason kakashi and obito perform it differently was because of plot. plot needed to make sure they're not identical not to pre-reveal tobi's identity. ya notice when obito is revealed, their eye powers become even more similar to each other?
> 
> 1. kakashi brings objects out his eye
> 2. kakashi warps HIMSELF
> ...



ok, so Obito with long range kamui isn't stronger than only having short range? With it he can snipe people easily and can spam it also.

Ueharrak/Bonly:

Nah he probably can't use both at the same time, but that's for you to decide.

Don't see why he wouldn't get senju chakra boost for both eyes.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 19, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> it's the same eye power. only one uses long range the other short range...for variety
> 
> who can beat obito with both eyes? pretty much all the ones that could beat him with only 1 eye


So you admit to him being nerfed by the plot but then go on to act as if he wouldn't be stronger if he actually used long-range Kamui outside of stopping Kakashi's? 

Anyways, out of those listed I'd say Edo Madara wins almost undoubtly mostly due to Susanoo Mokubunshin and needing to be sealed. Obito has seemed to possess sensing at times but there is no clear statement so SM Kabuto can limit him via Kirigakure no jutsu then let his Edos and Mugen Onsa do most of the work while he hides. Hashirama can go either way. Nagato and Itachi also stand a fair chance if Nagato can protect Itachi long enough for him to be of use.


----------



## Taijukage (May 20, 2013)

wouldnt this also mean 20 mins of izanagi? hm...i think the only people he cant beat are jinchurikis, bijuus and chouji, simply because he cant warp something so big. 
unless he has kurama himself. in which case he can probably take out everyone


----------

